# FS: Ruger Mark III Competition Stainless



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Ruger Model 10112 like new... fired less then 200 rounds. Aim point and ammo. $550 obo http://www.ruger.com/products/markIIICompetition/models.html


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Oops... I said aim point and it's actually a "Sight Mark" 

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I have one identical to it scoped with a Burris 2x7. 

I will never part with it!


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

There's one brand new, sitting on the shelf at a nearby store for 559.00 plus tax. Just saying. OBO was shown, i offer 400.00 and i pay the shipping.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

AKrichard said:


> There's one brand new, sitting on the shelf at a nearby store for 559.00 plus tax. Just saying. OBO was shown, i offer 400.00 and i pay the shipping.


It comes with a red dot and ammo?


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Rich, Thanks for your offer - we might be able to work something out.... Alaska? What does it take to mail a pistol to Alaska? What zone are you in? Let me see if I can figure something out.... Are you interested in the .22 ammunition? I think I might have 2 or 3 K rounds I could "throw in for the right price" if you want it... Do you want the Sight Mark? (the ammo and Sight Mark will require an additional box AND the ammo is heavy).


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Richard gets no ammo... Like said above you offer a red dot and ammo. Looks like Richards gun is already on a nearby shelf!


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Still on sale....


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

PM me we'll talk turkey.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK guys, unless your buying the item stop spamming the Market Place


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks Shooter... 

And... the item is still on sale.


----------

